# Qashqai



## Cameronfarooq (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi guys i couldnt find the qashqai page but i have a 1.5 diesel 09 plate 40k miles. 
Sometimes when im driving slow between 5-3 mph and change from 2nd gear to 1st sometimrs it grinds?? As if the clutch is not depressed, but it is. I had it with nissan for a week and they changed the bushes, they said they could not find the gearbox fault.
I thought it was my driving but my mechanic did it aswell. 
Any ideas! Im going tomorow to kick up fuss
Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 1st/2nd gear synchronizer assembly in the tranny may be worn.


----------



## Cameronfarooq (Aug 26, 2012)

Is that a big job?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah...would require a teardown and overhaul of the transmission to replace the synchros, if that's what it is. Unless there's a reason the clutch is not completely disengaging, I would have to agree with rogoman.


----------



## akamcfly (Aug 31, 2012)

In many transmissions, 1st gear is non syncro - as is reverse. That being said, my 05 X Trail slides into 1st from 2nd fairly nicely.

Something to try is to double clutch from 2nd to 1st gear. clutch in, shift into neutral clutch out, clutch back in, shift to 1st, clutch out.

It's a lot slower of a shift, but if your 1st gear is non syncro, it will be happier.

Don't bother to double clutch any other time. It's not necessary.


----------



## Cameronfarooq (Aug 26, 2012)

Just an update. Got car back yesterday nissan said they couldnt find a problem, i drove it there and no issue got home and problem back. So its only happening when car is warm? What does that mean?
Thanks


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

This link provides some info on gearbox problems with the Cashcow! Hope you get it sorted.
Mike
Can't select first gear - Qashqai Club Forum - Page 1


----------

